# BHS Stage 1 or Progressive Riding Tetst



## LadyDarcy (3 June 2016)

Hi everyone, me again!
Hope you are all keeping warm today!

Just been looking into various routes I could take with my riding and wonder what you guys would recommend in terms of certification and formal progression.

I have looked a little into BHS Stage 1 and the PRT and wondered which one is better or more value for money?

I would like to get some kind of formal certificate but just wanted some opinions.  Are they worth it?  Do you have one or both of them?

Would appreciate some input from my senior riders.

Thanks!
LD


----------



## Shay (4 June 2016)

They are just two routes to exactly the same thing.  Choose which ever suits.  If you pass all the modules first time the progressive tests are slightly more expensive - and of course you can't get an Honours pass which you will get if you pass all the stage 1 modules on the same day.  But if you fail an element of the exam the retake will cost more than retaking the progressive.  The progressive tests are less intimidating and are done alongside your regular training.  The exam is more formal - you need to dress more formally and it is more stressful.   There are often fewer exams dates available for the stage 1 so depending on where in the country you are you might have to wait longer for the test date - or a re-sit. You know you have passed your progressives when you pass them.  You have to wait 28 days to find out if you passed an exam.

It doesn't make a blind bit of difference if you go on to your RRS and stage 2 which you did.


----------



## View (4 June 2016)

It depends.  If you have no practical stable management experience beyond tacking up and untacking, I would suggest the PRTs as they will take you through more gradually and build up your confidence.

Slightly more expensive that way, but a good introduction.

On the other hand, if you already have some idea about feeding, grooming, pasture management etc, go for the Stage 1.

Why not go to the BHS website and take a look at the Stage 1 syllabus as that may assist your decision making?


----------



## LadyDarcy (4 June 2016)

Yes, I've had a look through the BHS Stage 1 syllabus and it's very involved, but I couldn't find much information on the PRT, including costs.
I don't have any experience in the stables beyond untacking our horses though and wanted to volunteer where I do my lessons in order to gain this knowledge in an informal way so that I can build up to one qualification or the other.

I think I will see how the volunteering goes and speak to my RI also. I don't think jumping into either head first will be of much benefit just yet, but maybe by September when our group lessons end might be a good time to start studying formally.

In the meantime I bought a second hand copy of the BHS Stage 1 manual to read through, so that will be a headstart hopefully.

Thanks as always for your input.
LD


----------



## Shay (5 June 2016)

There is another possible option for you.  BHS stages and Pony Club efficiency tests are now interchangeable to a certain extent.  If you are a PC member (or could be) that is an alternative route to get the training and experience you want and still achieve formal qualifications.  Whether that is more cost effective or not will depend on your PC branch and how much they charge.  The PC tests  - up to B standard - are (in my opinion anyway) much easier.  

There isn't a PC > BHS route at stage 1 and BHS do not accept the PC Road rider qualification (because you don't actually ride on a road in the PC one!).  But BHS stage 1 will put you through to C+ for the pony club.   PC also accept the BHS RRS as a more stringent test anyway.    PC B test + lunging certificate puts you straight through to BHS stage 3 etc.  You can find the full equivalency list here 
http://www.pcuk.org/uploads/training/The_Pony_Club_Tests__BHS_exams_direct_entry_summary.pdf

You don't say how old you are - and don't on an open forum!-  but you could also look into equine apprenticeships if you are over 16.  Be careful there as there are a lot of providers who will use you as cheap labour and not train you properly.  but there are also a lot of good providers.  If that is a route you are interested in you can gain your stages that way.


----------



## LadyDarcy (5 June 2016)

Thanks Shay,
Will have a look into this route also.  Luckily my centre has a Pony Club as well as running BHS Stages 1 and 2, it's also a BHS test centre as far as I know, so I'm quite fortunate in that respect.
Thanks again!


----------

